# Craft paper on front of superchunk bass traps?



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I was researching superchunk bass traps today and came across this. 

http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/esantane/movies/Acoustic.html

I am a little confused. I understand the craft paper is intended to reflect high frequencies. But doesn't it effectively 'close' the front of the trap and prevent low frequencies from being absorbed?

Maybe this is why burlap is what I've usually seen as a cover. One more question. If I used something like chicken wire and covered it with ordinary porous gauzy fabric (using pink fluffy insulation inside the trap), do I run the risk of having fiberglass flying around the HT?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mikeythai said:


> I was researching superchunk bass traps today and came across this.
> 
> http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/esantane/movies/Acoustic.html
> 
> ...


I think the bass will go through almost anything, and that is why craft paper or thin plastic is used for bass traps. I have velvet covering my bass traps which are also the soffits.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for the reply. 

As a general rule, should there be left right symmetry with corner bass trap placement?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In most cases, yes. Symmetry left to right should be maintained for all treatments. More critical for the ones in front of you but if you can do the rear also, all the better.


----------

